# Local 164



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Where to start?
Basically all locals are different, but procedures are similar. After you take the aptitude test, basic trig, and algebra, will help. If you pass, you'll go before the examining board. They'll be asking about previous experience, reason for your interest in the field, attitude, and personality traits, etc. Computer skills are pretty much irrelevant. The more hand tools you have the better, but you'll be given a "tool list" of "must haves", if you're accepted. 
If you have any specific questions, talk to the local's organizer.
Good luck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Fizzo!

Joe covered most of it I think.

Your age is irrelevant, personally being on an VFD is something some guys will like a lot.

Just remember always look neat and clean, no sagging pants and leave your phone in your ride when you go to the hall for anything.

In an interview try to sell yourself and think about what an employer wants to hear.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I know a few guys in 164
I tried to get into 164 and 102 nj 
But it is very hard to get In and 
Their was a waiting list .

I was able to get into 363 hudsun valley .

Best of luck hope you get In it’s a great local .


----------

